# Pictures and measurements Atlas Drill Press model 64 spindle cover/guard



## bitfodder (Sep 14, 2012)

Howdy all,

If anyone has an atlas drill press model 63/64 and could take some pics of the spindle cover/guard I'd appreciate it.

Measurements would be very helpful also...

I'm a new member already begging for favors, sorry.:bitingnails:

I have an ad in the classified and it was suggested I make one. :thinking:That makes sense so I'm looking for a starting point.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## bvd1940 (Sep 14, 2012)

see this thread http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/8452-Wanted-spindle-cover-for-Atlas-Drill-Press:))


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 15, 2012)

bitfodder said:


> I'm a new member already begging for favors, sorry.:bitingnails:



Nothing to be sorry about Dave. Thats what this forum is about.
I cant help you here on this one but I am sure someone will chime in soon.

and welcome....

Cheers Phil


----------

